# Wakü für i7 3930K



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*Wakü für i7 3930K*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin auf der Suche nach einer sehr guten Wakü für mein Sytem.

Aktuell soll der Prozi gekühlt werden, da der Nocuta NH-D14 mir nicht genügend Leistung bringt.

Mein System:

# CPU: Intel Core i7 3930k @ 4,7Ghz
# Mainboard: Asus Ramage IV Extreme
# CPU Kühler: Nocuta NH-D14
# Grafik: NVIDIA GTX 580 (3way SLI)
# GPU Kühler: Luft
# RAM: Corsair 1600Mhz Vengeance (Quadkit)
# Tower: Superflower SF2000-R

Die Grafikkarten müssen nicht mit der Wakü gekühlt werden. Ich warte lieber noch einwenig auf neue NVIDA Karten, die würden dann ins feuchte Nass eingeweiht.

Von der Wakü erwarte ich mir eine entsprechende Kühlleistung, die mich auf Dauer und auch in der Zukunft zufrieden stellt.
Diese Sollte Extern neben dem Gehäuse stehen ( bzw 1Meter entfernt )

Ich dachte da direkt an den                                                                  Phobya Xtreme NOVA 1080, dieser soll laut Erfahrungsberichten super sein.
Eine Lüftersteuerung dazu wäre schön, sie muss nicht automatisch sein!
Der Ausgleichsbehälter darf nach mir gerne im Gehäuse sein (incl Frontblende und evtl. Rote LED)

Der Preis sollte so niedrig wie möglich aber auch so gut wie möglich für den Prozi sein.
Aufrüstbar muss diese Konfiguration auf jeden Fall sein!
Mein Budget liegt bei 300, vllt auch 400 oder 500, kommt ganz drauf an wie sie mir gefällt.

Die Wakü soll nicht nur zum kühlen da sein, sondern von der Optik auch was her machen.

Ich habe mir mal hier ein paar Threads durchgelesen und bin mitlerweile lauter Sotiment verschiedener Gewinde etc total überfordert.


Wäre super nett, wenn Ihr mir ein wneig helfen könntet, auch wenn ich keinen Warenkorb vorzeigen kann ( Dann bräuchte ich euch ja nicht  )

Lieben Dank schonmal fürs lesen! Ich freue mich auf Eure Beiträge!


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Mhh kann mich errinnern das eigentlich ungefähr das gleiche System (nur mit Graka) ein anderen Thread gibt wo sicher auch was vorgeschlagen wurde sammt Warenkorb wo man nur bissl anpassen müsste


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Hatt ich auch schon gesehen, allerdings Betrug das Endergebnis mit lediglich 4 Lüftern 700€.

Die wollte ich eher wneiger ausgeben, zudem fehlten da die standfüße etc zu dem pobya 1080

Es soll zwar quasi das selbe gekühlt werden, allerings soll es komplett anders aufgebaut sien, wie oben beschrieben. Design mach Laune 
Leistung hat der Rechner schon


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Schau dir nicht nur den ersten Post an.


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich hatte mir den Thread schon vorher komplett durchgelesen.

Nur die Endkonfiguration kostet 850€

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Für mich wäre das nix.

Dazwischen gibt es auch andere konfigurationen, klar. Diese entsprechen aber nicht meinen Vorstellungen. Ich habe genauso wneig Plan welche Schlauchgröße sich eher rentieren würde, wenn mein Radi vom Tower einwenig weiter weg steht. Muss ich da auf eine besondere Pumpe achten? Schraubverschlüsse sollten die Schläuch halte und keine Schnellspanner o.ä. (laut testberichten zu unsicher) 

Habe mir einige Videos von hier angesehen: Kanal von DeXgocom - YouTube


Komme nun leider immernoch nicht weiter. die Phobya ausrüstung könnte ich in den Warenkorb schmeißen, von Lüftern, Schläuchen, Ausgleichsbehälter, Zubehör , Cpu Kühler, etc habe ich kein plan, was so gut usammen passt.

Ich brauche eine ausreichende kühlung die weite strecken hinter sich bringen kann.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

Schau dir doch mal die Zusammenstellung genau an du brauchst da nur paar Sachen weglassen wie Grakakuehler\Aquaero/Zubehör fürs Aquaero und den Radi mit Fuesen gegen deinen Phobya tauschen samt kleinere Lüfter.
Und schon hast du deine Zusammenstellung.
Probiers einfach mal und stell dann den Warenkorb hier rein und wir schauen nochmal drüber.


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Habe mal etwas zusammen gestellt.

Hab keinen Plan was für Anschlüsse ich dazu brauche, vllt kann mir da wer helfen??

Kann ich i-wo etwas einspaaren? Endergebnis 600€ ist schon happig.

Denke da doch eher an 500

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/6c74a6208c24c1a23f9831af8f4b5d3a


----------



## Lazarus_at (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Wie wäre es so:

statt dem Kryos HF den Kryos Delrin nehmen                                  
die 4x180 Lüfterblende raus                                                         
die Knickschutzfedern (solltest du bei 16er Schlauch nicht brauchen)  
die Speedcontrol raus (für 9 Lüfter zu schwach)                              

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/f4755eea170cc28b23d4576298d4fbd7

plus die Anschlüsse die du noch brauchst

Edit:
die rote Flüssigkeit noch raus und dafür IP Konzentrat rein


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Aber eine Steuerung  hätte ich schon ganz gerne. Damit er auch mal im Silent Modus laufen kann, es läuft ja vorerst nur die CPU dran.

Kann ich da nicht einen Regler nuten für alle 9 Lüfter gleichzeitig? Sonst müsste ich es ja übers Mainboard regeln, was eine Live Regelung nicht möglich macht, oder?

Was für Anschlüsse brauch ich da? Hätte gerne welche zum schrauben, wie oben geschrieben.

Danke nochmal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



Pexies schrieb:


> Kann ich i-wo etwas einspaaren? Endergebnis 600€ ist schon happig.



(Abgesehen davon, dass er mir unter dem Link einen knapp-500-€-Warenkorb lädt) Neben dem bereits gesagten
- Nova-Box und Blende raus
- einfachere Pumpe (wobei ich zugeben muss, dass die ungeregelten Eheims bei AT mitlerweile auch ein paar € kosten)
- 8/11er statt 10/16




Pexies schrieb:


> Kann ich da nicht einen Regler nuten für alle 9 Lüfter gleichzeitig?



Die einzige Einkanalsteuerung mit 1,8+ A, die mir bekannt wäre, ist das Poweradjust II Ultra. Sonst musst du sie auf mehrere Kanäle verteilen, was bei diversen 4 Kanalsteuerungen aber eigentlich auch kein Problem sein sollte.


----------



## Lazarus_at (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Übers Mainboard kannst du sie schon regeln (Software: AI Suite) aber mit den 9 Lüftern kommst du rein Rechnerisch auf etwa 21-22 Watt. Das kann für einen Lüfteranschluss am Board eventuell zu viel sein (max. 24Watt). Da würde ich die Lüfter auf 1x4 und 1x5 aufteilen und an CPU_FAN und CPU_OPT anschließen

Zu den Anschlüssen:

ich würde jedenfalls gleich ein Anschlussset nehmen denn du brauchst schonmal 8 Stück (2xPumpe, 2xAGB, 2xRadi, 2xCPU) 
wenn es Tüllen sein sollen brauchst du welche mit 10mm Durchmesser, bei Verschraubungen 16/10er
generell schadet es auch nicht 1-2 Winkel dazu zu nehmen

Edit: das Rampage ist scheinbar nur bis 12Watt je Lüfterkanal belastbar


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich habe mit den 600 Sonstige kleinteile noch im Kopf dazugerechnet. Ich brauche ja noch Schraubtüllen und vllt noch anderes, kenne mich nicht ganz so gut damit aus. Meine erste Wakü, da es sonst nie notwendig war.

Bei einer 4 kanalsteuerung müsste ich ja 5 Kabel vom Kühler zum rechner leiten. Wie sieht es mit dme 1. übrigen lüfter aus? bleibt dieser ungesteuer, bzw dann per Mainboard?

10/16 würde ich eigendlich behalten wollen, da ich darüber gelesen habe, es würde eine größere Kühlleistung bewirken ( bis zu 50% mehr )

Welche Tüllen sollte ich nhemen? Sollten es alles gerade tüllen sien, oder geknickte? Was bringt mir einen Vorteil bei meinem System?

Denke gerade sind okay?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Hier mal mein Vorschlag
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/eb1cec722cbe9948c8a1fb8e91c0f899
Das Aquaero kann einiges mehr und alles Softwaregesteuert.
Du könntest auch einen Wassertemperatursensor nehmen und die Lüfter über die Wassertemperatur regeln.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 71160
Später kannst auch einen einen Durchflussmesser anschließen.
Als Wasser nimmst du einfach ´Destilliertes Wasser ausm Baumarkt oder so gibts für paar € im 5 Literkanister und funtkioniert genauso.


----------



## <BaSh> (28. Februar 2012)

Derjenige der dir den Müll über die 50% gesteigerte Kühlleistung erzählt hat gehört richtug informiert zu werden. Es findet keine messbare Steigerung statt.
Die Lüfter per Y Kabel zu 3x3 machen wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Sorry, Ihr überfordert mich einwenig.

Am liebsten hätte ich ja eine 2,25" Lüftersteuerung für die Radis. Kann man die Steuerung dann nicht per 4piin Molex anschließen? Da würde ich die Watts auf jeden Fall raus bekommen.

ALso soll ich 3x y 3piner nehmen + Verlängerung?

Wie wirkt es sich auf die Leistung aus, wenn ich den Phobya 1080 1- 1,5 Meter vom Tower entfernt stehen habe? Bzw über dem Tower^^? 

Auf 10-20 Euronen möchte ich nicht schauen, dann liegt meine Budgetgrenze doch bei 600€, aber mit Display ^^

Kann ich auch eine 5,25" Steuerung bzw. AGB in mein Gehäuse einbauen? Habe mir das nie genau angesehen mit den vorhanden befestigungssystem des sf-2000

Danke für die schnellen und hilfreichen Antworten  Hoffe auf weitere


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



Lazarus_at schrieb:


> Übers Mainboard kannst du sie schon regeln (Software: AI Suite) aber mit den 9 Lüftern kommst du rein Rechnerisch auf etwa 21-22 Watt. Das kann für einen Lüfteranschluss am Board eventuell zu viel sein (max. 24Watt).



Welches Board bitte schön kann 2 A pro Kanal analog regeln? Was ich so kenne, macht typischerweise 0,5 A mit, einige nur 0,3 A. Da bestände bei zwei derartigen Lüftern schon die Gefahr eines Durchbrennens, wenn das Datenblatt stimmt - bei 9 eine Garantie.




Pexies schrieb:


> Bei einer 4 kanalsteuerung müsste ich ja 5 Kabel vom Kühler zum rechner leiten. Wie sieht es mit dme 1. übrigen lüfter aus? bleibt dieser ungesteuer, bzw dann per Mainboard?



Es gibt schon eine Reihe von Steuerungen, die 1 A pro Kanal machen (Aquaero & Co sowieso, weiter unten in der Preisliste/wenn du was manuelles willst die Kaze von Scythe). Da könntest du also pro Kanal fünf der gewählten Lüfter anschließen.



> 10/16 würde ich eigendlich behalten wollen, da ich darüber gelesen habe, es würde eine größere Kühlleistung bewirken ( bis zu 50% mehr )



Dann hast du ******* gelesen. Bei der Kühlleistung wirst du einen Unterschied mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht einmal messen können. Der einzigen Unterschiede zwischen von 10/16 gegenüber 8/11 sind Preis, gelegentlich Probleme mit zu dicken Verschraubungen und Wurstoptik.



> Welche Tüllen sollte ich nhemen? Sollten es alles gerade tüllen sien, oder geknickte? Was bringt mir einen Vorteil bei meinem System?



Gerade Anschlüsse sind billiger und besser für den Durchfluss (was aber ~egal ist). Außerdem gibt es bei den drehbaren Winkeln gegelentlich mal Montagsexemplare, die im Drehbereich lecken. -> wenns keine Umstände macht, nimmt man gerade. 2 Winkel sollte man aber immer zusätzlich griffbereit haben, für den Fall, dass es mit geraden Anschlüssen eben mal nicht passt.




Pexies schrieb:


> Am liebsten hätte ich ja eine 2,25" Lüftersteuerung für die Radis.



2,25" wird schwierig. Gaaanz schwierig 



> Kann man die Steuerung dann nicht per 4piin Molex anschließen? Da würde ich die Watts auf jeden Fall raus bekommen.



Afaik werden alle seperaten Lüftersteuerungen über normale Molex-Stecker mit Strom versorgt. Die Ausgangsleistung liegt aber deutlich unter den 20 A, die der Molexstecker am Eingang liefern könnte.



> Wie wirkt es sich auf die Leistung aus, wenn ich den Phobya 1080 1- 1,5 Meter vom Tower entfernt stehen habe? Bzw über dem Tower^^?



Wenn den Radiator 1,5 m in Richtung eines in 1 m Entfernung stehenden Backofen stellst, werden die Temperaturen (zumindest während des Backens) steigen. Stellst du ihn 1,5 m in Richtung einer 1 m entfernten Balkontür, werden die Temperaturen plötzlich von Jahreszeiten beeinflusst.
Stellst du ihn ein einem normalen Zimmer an eine 1,5 m entfernte Stelle (mit vergleichbarer Luft Zu-/Abfuhr), ändert sich normalerweise nichts.



> Kann ich auch eine 5,25" Steuerung bzw. AGB in mein Gehäuse einbauen? Habe mir das nie genau angesehen mit den vorhanden befestigungssystem des sf-2000



Kenn das System nicht, würde mir nie so einen Klippkram andrehen lassen.
Aber Zweifelsfalls kann man in jedes Blech Löcher bohren und Schrauben durchstecken.


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Es gibt das Aquaero auch mit Display
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD Aquacomputer aquaero 5 PRO USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD 70174
oder
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung Aquacomputer aquaero 5 XT USB Fan-Controller, Grafik-LCD, Touch-Bedienung, IR-Fernbedienung 70173
Bei der bekommst sogar noch eine Fernbedienung mit dazu

Alle mir bekannten Steuerungen werden über nem 4Pin Molex mit Strom versorgt aber die Regelung selber hält immer nur eine gewisse Leistung aus.

Würde auch die 3er nehmen der 9ner ist schon verdammt fett und beschiessen zu verlegen.

Es ist egal wo du den Phobya hinstellst und die Pumpe kann bis zu 4 Meter hochpumpen

Du kannst soviel 5,25" Sachen einbauen wie du Platz hast.


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Was haltet Ihr denn von so einem Exos?

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Koolance Exos-2.5 (EX2-1055) Cooling System Koolance Exos-2.5 (EX2-1055) Cooling System 41077

Die kann man doch auch noch erweitern mit Kühlkörpern, falls es mal zu warm werden sollte.

Kühlt die besser als der NH-D14 ?

Wenn ja, mit was für einer Leistungssteigerung kann ich rechnen?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Nix, dann bleib lieber beim NH-D14


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Hast mich überzeugt^^

Das verlockende dabei ist, es sieht super aus ^^

Wenns ne entsprechende Kühlleistung hätte, würd ich 600 ausgeben ^^

Okay, zurück zum Thema, deine Vorgeschlagenen Displays sehen gut aus und diese sind dann per Software am pc steuerbar?
Wwie sehe dann mit den Kabelgewirr mein Warenkorb aus, denke des billigere Display ist okay?

Wens von der Optik noch besser geht gehe ich auf 700€ ^^

Sorry, aber bin mir mit dme preis noch nicht so schlüssig. Es sollen ja später evtl. Grakas mit gekühlt werden ( würde zu diesem Zeitpunkt auch gerne nochmal 300-400 ausgeben (ohne kühlkörper) )

Der Phoboya sollte es aber dennoch sein, sonst habe ich da nachher 4 wärmetauscher^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Sorry aber das Teil schaut nicht super aus da gibts andere Sachen die besser aussehen, schau mal im Bilderthread nach da hat keiner son Rotz
Die Teile schauen geil aus, von der Kühlleistung garnicht zu sprechen
Aqua Computer Homepage - Eine neue Dimension im Radiatorenmarkt - die airplex GIGANT-Serie
Aber die Geschmäcker sind verschieden.

Mit dem Phobya1080 solltest du auch keine Probs haben wenn du die 3 Grakas mitkühlst, die Lüfter müssen dann halt wahrscheinlich bissl mehr drehen unter Volllast aber ist sicher immernoch um einiges leiser als jeder Standartkühler einer Highendgraka.

Was willst du auf den Displays denn überhaupt sehen?
Die Displays sind erstmal vorrangig da um aktuelle infos über deine Wasserkühlung/Lüfter zu zeigen oder eben damit du es über die 3 Buttons einstellen kannst.
Du kannst es eben direkt am Aquaero einstellen aber auch in der Aquasuit.
Hier mal ne kleine Anleitung fürs Aquaero5 was es alles kann usw.(das gilt für alle 3 Versionen von der ohne Display für 60€ bis zur teuersten mit Fernbedienung)
http://aquacomputer.de/handbuecher....downloads/manuals/aquaero_5_de_2011_08_22.pdf
Hier kannst dir mal die Software runterladen und anschauen weiß jetzt nicht was man da so mal Testen oder sehen kann
http://aquacomputer.de/software.htm...nloads/aquasuite/aquasuite_2012_setup_x64.exe

Zu deiner Optikgeschichte kann ich dir nicht helfen schau dich bei Aquatuning einfach etwas um zb: Cpu-Kühler/Anschlüsse/Schläuche usw. und stelle einfach mal ein System so zamm wie dir es gefällt.


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ja, da hast DU recht, das sieht schon geil aus   Denke aber über meinem Budget xD

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/showkey/1a138a1a1ab97d71206450705d94131b

Habs mal so ca. zusammengestellt was ich mir gedqacht habe. Möchte mich nochmal entschuldigen, wenn etwas falsch unbrauchbar etc ist. Kenne mich nicht so gut aus bei Waküs.

Das Display soll nach möglichkeit pumpe wie auch lüfter mit am besten jeweils 1 regler steuern können. Eine abdeckung zum phoboya fehlt noch, die tüllen müssen noch dazu und vllt leds für den agb, aber kein plan wie man da welche rein bekommt, es gibt zwar welche dazu, kanns mir aber nicht vorstellen.

Lieben Dank für den Zeitaufwand, weiß das echt zu schätzen, das ihr nen wakü nooby helft 

Edit:

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/479a8f6b6014c693bbd3e6cc83152c0f

Habe ne Blende hinzugefügt


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Brrrr ich hasse dieses Aquatube aber das ist dein Ding mir muss es ja nicht gefallen


Wozu willst du die Pumpe regeln?
Das ding Pumpt und fertig und wenn du die einmal "eingestellt" hast brauchst es nie mehr regeln ich hab ne Eheim1046 das Ding läuft und fertig da kann man nix einstellen braucht man auch nicht.

Dieses Coolanceregelding würd ich auch nicht nehmen, nimm das Aquaero5.
Achja und ne Pumpe brauchst du auch noch.


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Was für ne Pumpe o.ä. ist mir im grunde wurscht, sollte leistung haben, darauf stehe ich ^^

Nur Rauchen bitte nicht xD


Lüftersteuerung sollte aber mindestens da sein, udn das ambesten alle 9 lüfter mit einem regler, darum geht es mir.

Ich habe extra ein paar dinge nicht hinzugefügt, da ich da keinen plan von habe. Habs einfach mal nach aussehen und bischen funktionen in den korb gepackt.

Wäre also nett, wenn mir noch ein wneig helfen könntest


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



Pexies schrieb:


> Das verlockende dabei ist, es sieht super aus ^^
> 
> Wenns ne entsprechende Kühlleistung hätte, würd ich 600 ausgeben ^^



Es wird in etwas die Kühlleistung haben, die andere 360er Radiatoren auch bringen. Wenn die Pumpe was taugt (gut entkoppelt ist sie höchstwahrscheinlich nicht), kommt es so auf die Funktionalität von Einzelkomponenten im Wert von ca. 150-250 €



Zum jüngsten Warenkorb:
- eben sollte noch gespart werden, jetzt gehen >60 € allein in den AGB 
- die Lüftersteuerung bietet nicht annähernd die Funktionalität eines Aquaero, kostet aber fast genauso viel
- über eine Pumpensteuerung zu reden, ohne eine Pumpe zu haben, ist sinnlos


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Also jetzt mal bissl zur Aufklärung.
Die Pumpe regelt man nicht die lässt man einfach laufen, und wenn man Regelt dann nicht einfach so ohne zu sehen was mit dem Durchfluss passiert.

Das Aquaero5 ist ne richtige Steuereinheit die ein haufen kann.
Du nimmst dazu diesen Inlinetempssensor für die Wassertemperatur und fängst an zu Testen bei welcher Wassertemperatur die Cpu wieviel Grad hat und stellst dann ein welche Wassertemp das max. sein soll und wie der Drehzahlverlauf ist usw. und die Steuerung regelt ab da dann alles von alleine. 
Ist das Wasser dann schön kühl dreht sie die Lüfter runter wirds zu heiß Dreht sie die Lüfter hoch. 
Min und Max Drehzahlen kannst du auch angeben usw. das Ding ist nen kleiner Steuer-/Überwachungs-PC.
Du könntest zB. auch nen Durchflussmesser anschließen und das Aquaero schaltet deinen PC aus wenn zB. die Pumpe mal ausfällt damit nix zu heis wird.
Oder wenn das Wasser zu Warm wird schaltet er den PC ab damit nix zu heis wird.
Dafür brauchst aber nen kleinen "Adapter" zum Abschalten lassen.


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/d9c759409a19274a3259048a486ed0f9

Sieht diese Konfiguration schon besser aus?

Ob die Pumpe ok ist, kein Plan, bitte um Eure Meinung.
Welche Schraubtüllen sollte ich dort verwenden?

Und wie siehts beim AGB mit LED´S aus? Wie funktioniert das?

Zudem sagte ich, wenns mir gefällt, dann bin ich bereit mehr zu investieren. Denke der Kühler ist momentan überdemensioniert, jedoch wer billig kauft, der kauft 2 mal


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Die Pumpe ist einer der besten und die kannst du auch über Software regeln.
Würde aber noch den Tempsensor nehmen damit du nen Wert hast wonach du die Lüfter regeln kannst und dafür ist die Wassertemp sehr gut.
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 Aquacomputer Temperatursensor Innen-/Auengewinde G1/4 71160
Wie wärs mit dem AGB hat auch mehr Volumen
http://www.aquatuning.de/product_in...aquabox-professional-5-1-4--schwarz-G1-4.html


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ok, aber da kann man nur bei der weißen Variante LEDS dran machen?

Gibts net so nen AGB mit fertig dran montierten LEDS der nur nen Molex stecker oder so benötigt?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Nö du kannst auch beim Schwarzen ne Led reinbauen steht ja auch in der Anleitung drinnen nur beim Weißen Leuchtet halt das Gehäuse mit.
Leds kannst da schauen
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Beleuchtung


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Und wie werden die dann eingebaut und mit Stromversorgt? Da brauch ich doch auch noch zubehör?

Vorallem wo beim dme Teil kommen die rein^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Led da rein
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Plexi G1/4 Beleuchtungsmodul Alphacool Plexi Beleuchtungsmodul G1/4 46006
und beim AGB hast du hinten 3x1/4 Zoll und du brauchst nur 2 einmal rein und einmal raus der dritte ist dann für die LED.


----------



## Pexies (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Ok,

und wie siehts mit den schraubtüllen aus?
Welche brauche ich da und habe ich dann nochetwas vergessen?
Bzw. wie sieht es denn noch mit den Anschlusskabeln für die 9 Lüfter aus?


----------



## Soldat0815 (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Hab mal bissl was angepasst
https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/1faa5b66aa2c40ae6c240e71774634b5
Die LED kannst du ans Aquaero anschließen und der Vorteil ist du kannst die Farben ändern falls dir das Rot mal aufn Sack geht wenn ich mich nicht irre kannstr du die sogar als Alarm nehmen das sie zB. die Farbe ändert wenn was nicht stimmt.
Kabel hab ich mal rein aber wenn du den Radi weiter weg stellst wirst eventuell noch mal 3 Verlängerungen brauchen.

Ansonsten fällt mir spontan nixmehr ein aber evnetuell noch jemand anderen.
Wäre eventuell nicht schlecht wenn jemand hier sagen könnte ob die Schraubanschlüsse an den Kyros passen zwecks dem Abstand.


----------



## Shizophrenic (28. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

gerade schraub anschlüsse mit 16/10 dürften nicht auf den kryos passen, soweit ich mich entsinne, aber mit einem winkel dürfte es gehen. (bin mir da aber selbst nicht mehr so sicher, was ich noch im gedächtnis habe auf dem heatkiller sollte es auch mit geraden passen)


----------



## Lazarus_at (29. Februar 2012)

Laut Aquacomputer Seite hat der Delrin schon das Lochmaß der anderen Kryos Varianten. Da passen auch gerade 16/10 Anschlüsse


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Habe es dann so in der vollendung?
Oder brauche ich noch etwas, damit alles hamoniert?


----------



## Spiff (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Wieso kein UVLed wenn du schon UVaktive Flüssigkeit hast? Hab bei meinem AC AGB auch 2 nicht UVLeds drin und die sind mM zu langweilig.


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Welche sollte ich dann genau nehmen?

Und welche Wärmeleitpaste soll ich nehmen?


----------



## Malkolm (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Meine Anmerkungen zum Warenkorb:

- Die Lüfter sind suboptimal. Wenn du schon soviel Geld in die and nimmst würde ich gerade an dieser Stelle nicht sparen. 1500rpm, regelbar auf vmt. 800-100rpm, sind deutlich zu hören.
- Statt der runden Adapter sind die mit Außensechskant empfehlenswert
- farbiges Wasser + farbige Schläuche? Die einzige Stelle an der man von der Wasserfarbe etwas sieht ist der AGB. Die Nachteile (verringerter Wiederverkaufswert, eventuell Ausflockung, Verblassen nach einigen Wochen/Monaten etc.) überwiegen meiner Meinung nach. Dazu sind 10€/l übertrieben teuer wenn man das mit 1€/l für dest. Wasser vergleicht.

Sicher, dass die Standfüße zusätzlich zum Bench-Stand nötig sind?


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Die Füße sind doch notwendig !?!? Möchte es ja hinstellen, nicht hinlegen ^^

Könntest Du "Malkolm" mal bitte den Warenkorb so ändern wie es Dir eher passen würde?

Also 700€ beträgt mein budget. Was mich ncoh stört, der AGB und die Steuerung sind beide Silber. Schwarz würde eher zu meinem System passen, bzw einen AGB von alphacool aus komplett plexi habe ich mal gesehen, nur nicht mehr gefunden..

Danke nochmal für die Meinung


----------



## Lazarus_at (29. Februar 2012)

Für die Steuerung gibts eine schwarze Blende und für den AGB auch

Edit :
Bestellnummer 46014 und 70178


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Wie soll das nun mit dem dest. Wasser sein?

Die roten raus und normale rein?

Wenn ja, welche. Und wv. Liter ich brauche, kp ^^ Denke 2 Liter sind doch okay, mit einem wirds knapp?

http://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/efd929daaec62208f9140abef56e01dd


----------



## Morote (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



Lazarus_at schrieb:


> Laut Aquacomputer Seite hat der Delrin schon das Lochmaß der anderen Kryos Varianten. Da passen auch gerade 16/10 Anschlüsse


Passt auf jeden Fall, zuindest bei mir

Aber mal was anderes: 
Phobya 1080 + Bench-Stand + Blende + Füße = 194,96 Euro 
Mora3 9*120 + POM-Füße + eine Blende = 196,97

Da würde ich doch eher den Mora nehmen, soweit ich weiß ist der doch n gutes Stück stärker!? Auf jeden Fall sieht er besser aus 
Würde sich ja auch die 4x 180er Variante anbieten. So hab ich es gemacht und bin super zufrieden (Habe allerdings nur eine GPU drinnen).

Und ich würde auch auf jeden Fall die farbige Kühlflüssigkeit rausnehmen. Macht wie Malkolm sagte weniger Probleme. Und kostet weniger. 1L IP Konzentrat + 3L dest. Wasser aus dem Baumarkt sind billiger und sicherer. Reicht auch auf jeden Fall aus. Die Farbe siehst du eh nur im AGB weil deine Schläuche ja rot sind. Und den wolltest du ja eh mit LED beleuchten...


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Könntest Du mir mit diesem Mora3 mal  den Warenkorb zusammenstellen??

Ja, dachte rote Schläuche wegen außen, was besser ausschaut. Innen habe ich rote LEDS und rühren, deswegen wärs ja eh rot beleuchtet.

Nen Link zu deinem mora3 System (bilder) wären cool


----------



## Morote (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

https://www.aquatuning.de/shopping_cart.php/bkey/b25f0bb68309c744c5c35c99fdb02e49
Bitteschön
Ich habe jetzt mal die Variante mit 4 x 180mm Lüfter genommen. Da schaltest du einfach je 2 per Y-Kabel zusammen an ein Verlängerungskabel und diese wiederum ans Aquaero. 

Mit dem IP Konzentrat hab ich mich vertan. Ist preislich das gleiche wie die rote Brühe. Habs trotzdem mal ausgetauscht. Billiger wäre die Variante det. Wasser + G48 aus dem Baumarkt. Da habe ich aber keine Erfahrungen mit. Vllt kann sonst jemand was dazu sagen. ISt das überhaupt farblos?

Evtl. komme ich heute abend noch dazu was an meinem Rechenknecht zu basteln... Dann würde ich dir ein paar Bilder machen. Falls nicht kanns aber evtl. n paar Tage dauern, bin momentan im Klausurstress...


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Gibt es noch andere Meinungen, was an sich besser wäre?

Sollte ich also so nen Konzentrat nehmen + dest. Wasser?

Kann das dest.Wasser auch aus dem Trockner sein? ^^

Vllt könnte das gane bischen mehr von jemanden dem es spaß macht, mehr in design richtung umgebaut werden 

Vllt. kann ich ja an meinem Tower ( Rechte seite) den Radi befästigen? Wie würde ich da vorgehen? Anzeichnen, bohren schrauben? Oder was besonderes beachten?


----------



## Shizophrenic (29. Februar 2012)

Hast es schon richtig erkannt, Radi Anzeichen bohren und verschrauben.

Hab ich mit meinem MoRa auch gemacht, musst nur darauf achten den Schwerpunkt möglichst niedrig zu setzen damit dir das Gehäuse nicht kippt.


Zum Kühlmittel: ich persönlich schwöre auf destilliertes Wasser (Supermarkt 5liter = 1oder 2 Euro) + Glysantin G48 (Auto korussions und Frostschutzmittel, meistens im baumarkt zufinden, 1l = 10 Euro)

Und da ganze dann im Mischungsverhältnis 20 zu 1


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Gibt es extra abstandhalter für den radi?

dann bräuchte ich schonmal keine füße ^^

Das wasser besorg ich dann im ort...
Mein Gehäuse wiegt schon an sich iemlich viel, das kippt so schnell nicht 

Die Pumpe wäre auch Intern.


----------



## Morote (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 Wand/Case Halterung Watercool MO-RA3 Wand/Case Halterung 38220
Ja, gibt es
Hat halt alles Vor- und Nachteile: Die Montage am Gehäuse ist auf jeden Fall die günstigere Variante (keine Schnellkupplungen nötig), dafür bist du aber weniger flexibel was den Aufbau angeht. Aber das kommt ja auch drauf an, wo das gute Stück stehen soll, wenns fertig ist


----------



## Uter (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



Pexies schrieb:


> Das wasser besorg ich dann im ort...


Alternativ kannst du auch einfach reines dest. Wasser ohne Zusätze nutzen, das kostet mit Abstand am wenigsten und bringt keine Entsorgungs- und Umweltprobleme mit sich.



Pexies schrieb:


> Mein Gehäuse wiegt schon an sich iemlich viel, das kippt so schnell nicht


 Unterschätz die Hebelwirkung nicht. Dazu kommt, dass der Schwerpunkt eines Gehäuses ja eh schon auf der Seite des Boards liegt, wo meist auch der Radi montiert wird.


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Könnte ja dann zur Not noch ne Stütze dran flechsen...

Handwerkliches Geschick ist da und Werkzeuge erst recht^^

Ist denn nun der Radi MORA3 echt besser? Was benötige ich dann noch zur wandmontage? Also was bleibt übrig, wie mag mein Korb aussehen?


----------



## Uter (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Der Mora ist etwas besser, aber das ist nur minimal. Der Aufpreis wird v.a. durch Optik und Qualität gerechtfertigt.

Erstell doch selbst mal einen Warenkorb, du willst schließlich auch die Wakü. 

PS: Bei 3 GTX 580 oder Vergleichbarem würde ich über die 140er Version des Moras nachdenken.


----------



## Pexies (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Meinst jetzt 4x 140er lüfter oder ?!?

Im Warenkorb sind momentan 4x 180er

Ja hatte ich im groben eigendlich schon nur ebend bischen schwierig, wenn mans ich der materie waküs nicht so auskennt, die auswahl ist sehr groß


----------



## Morote (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Uter meint die Version mit 9x140mm. Die wäre natürlich optimal um die Lautstärke weiter zu drosseln. Übern Daumen geschätzt wird die aber das Budget von 700 deutlich überschreiten


----------



## Uter (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Jop, ich mein die 9er Version.
Mit 700€ sollte das schon machbar sein.
Das Problem bei 180er Lüftern ist, dass es keine Auswahl und keine wirklich hochwertigen Modelle gibt.


----------



## Lazarus_at (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Welches Board bitte schön kann 2 A pro Kanal analog regeln? Was ich so kenne, macht typischerweise 0,5 A mit, einige nur 0,3 A. Da bestände bei zwei derartigen Lüftern schon die Gefahr eines Durchbrennens, wenn das Datenblatt stimmt - bei 9 eine Garantie.


 
Also das Crosshair V kann laut Handbuch max. 2 Ampere pro Kanal liefern, und insgesamt 7 Ampere für alle Anschlüsse. Ich ging eigentlich davon aus dass sich die R.O.G. Serieln da nicht unterscheiden. Aber dass nur der Vollständigkeit halber....


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Sagen wir ich hätte 1000€ zur verfügung, was würdet Ihr man dann Vorschlagen?

Möchte ungerne an der falschen Stelle sparen und nächstes Jahr gleich für den neuen Prozi die Wakü erweitern wollen.

Wie sähe der Warenkorb aus?
Also mit einem besseren Kühlkörper?

Unbedingt leise muss es nicht sein. Da lege ich keinen Wert drauf.

Danke für die bisherigen hilfreichen Kommentare bzw. Antworten.

DIe Wakü würde ich erst gegen Mitte oder Ende diesen Monats bestellen ( Mein alter Rechner steht zum Verkauf )

Liebe Grüße


----------



## <BaSh> (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Hier für 1000 Euro lässt sich so einiges machen.
Allerdings weiß ich nicht wie das mit den SLI-Verbindern ist 
>>>Warenkorb<<<


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Wenn es nicht leise sein soll, warum genau möchtest du eine Custom-WaKü haben? Nach dazu eine mit einem Budget von bis zu 1000€?
Ich befürchte fast, dass du dir davon Dinge erhoffst, die eine WaKü nicht leisten kann.

Deine letzten Warenkörbe sahen doch im großen und ganzen schon vernünftig aus. Mit den kleineren Verbesserungen die vorgeschagen wurden bekommst du für die 700€ eine rundum-wohlfühl Wakü, die leise (bis unhörbar) deinen PC richtig kühl hält und eine 1a Steuerung enthält.


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Oben wurde Vorgeschlagen einen größeren Radi zu verwenden, dieser läge aber nicht in meinem Budget.

Kühlkörper benötige ich nur für die CPU, Graka Wakü kommt erst mit den neuen 600er von Nvidia.

Mir gefällt allgemein das aussehen noch nicht so ganz. Wie schon geschrieben, Platz habe ich genug das Budget liegt bei 1000€, aber bitte was wirklich gutes. Möchte da wegen den 3 Grakas später bzw noch na neuen CPU keinen neuen Radi kaufen. Das wäre Geldverschwendung. Zudem muss es ebend auch was her machen. Die Lautstärke ist wohl eh wurscht, da ich bisher immer Lukü hatte und die mir nie zu laut war 

Der Radi auf dem Board ist auch abgeschaltet, somit surrt nur der NH-D14, der leider zu schwach ist, weswegen ich gern eine wakü hätte, die den Prozi auch bei evtl. 5,5 - 6 Ghz + 3 neue 600er gtx kühlen kann. Und dies hoffentlich in einem annehmbaren Bereich. Denke da unter Last an unter 60°!

Wie genau die Leistung von so einer Wakü ist, etc Habe ich kein Plan, deswegen brauche ich ja hier so eine Beratung, was für mich das Beste wäre. Wie genau ich vorgehen muss. Denke niemand hat so genau einen Plan was die neuen Grakas für eine Wärmeentwicklung haben werden.


----------



## <BaSh> (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Soll der i7 bei den Settings im 24/7 betrieben werden?
Wenn ja würde ich gerne vorbeikommen und dir den vorher wegnehmen.
Ne Scherz beiseite, die Settings werden für den Dauerbetrieb nicht einsetzbar sein.
4-4,5 Ghz sind da realistischer.

Sind die 1000€ mit den später dazukommenden GPU-Kühlern zu berechnen?


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich glaube wirklch, dass du das Kühlpotential einer WaKü überschätzt, bzw. die zusätzlichen Reserven beim übertakten.
Selbst mit einer 1000€ WaKü springen am Ende vieleicht 100-200MHz mehr heraus, bevor die ersten Fehler auftreten.

Die Leistung einer Wasserkühlung liegt vorallem in der verringerten Geräuschemission. Zum Benchen nutzt man DIce und LN2.


----------



## Morote (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



Pexies schrieb:


> Nen Link zu deinem mora3 System (bilder) wären cool


Hier wie versprochen die Bilder vom Mora mit 4x 180mm.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sry für die miese Qualität, ist nur Handycam.
Sind allerdings zwei Blenden drauf, gefällt mir besser
Lüfter immer 2 auf 1 zusammengelötet und gemeinsam geregelt am Aquaero.

Für 3xSLI wäre der 9x140er aber wirklich in Erwägung zu ziehen


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Die 1000€ sollen ohne die Kühlkörper für die GPU sien, erstmal eine Wakü für die CPu mit genügten Kühlleistung für später 3 grakas mit zu kühlen.

Der CPU läuft aktuell schon bei 4,7Ghz bei nem festen Vcore von 1,305V

Speedstep disabled etc...

Bis zu nem VCore von 1,4 werde ich gehen, da wird meine Schmerzgrenze sein.
Aktuell ist der CPU mit dem Nocuta bei 50° (1-2% Auslastung) Bei 70 Schalte ich Ihn ab, somit sind 5 STunden prime o.ä. nicht möglich. Daher verspreche ich mri von einer Wakü mehr!

Wenn eine Wakü für 700 schon dicke reicht, dann ebend eine für 700, aber bitte was gutes. Ich möchte später nur erweitern und nicht noch 10 kühlkörper dran hängen....

@Morote, danke für die Bilder ich sehe dir mir gleich nochmal an, sehen klasse aus 

Den CPU auf 5,5 Ghz in 24/7 kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Einzige was da blockiert ist die Kühlleistung, diese sollte doch bedeutend besser sein, als beim NH-D14

Lieben Dnak nochmal, auch wenn hier teilweise auf die 1000€ unqualifizierte Beiträge kamen, wie z.b. das nur 4ghz im 24/7 Betrieb möglich wären, wenn er bei lukü schon auf 4,7Ghz läuft.
Ist jetzt kein Angriff, aber vom übertakten habe ich da schon ein wenig mehr Ahnung.

Bei Kühlung brauch ich ebend hilfe...

Liebe Grüße, hoffe auf weitere Wertvolle und nützliche Beiträge


----------



## <BaSh> (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich zitiere einfach noch mal Malkom 


> Ich glaube wirklch, dass du das Kühlpotential einer WaKü überschätzt, bzw. die zusätzlichen Reserven beim übertakten.
> Selbst mit einer 1000€ WaKü springen am Ende vieleicht 100-200MHz mehr heraus, bevor die ersten Fehler auftreten.
> 
> Die Leistung einer Wasserkühlung liegt vorallem in der verringerten Geräuschemission. Zum Benchen nutzt man DIce und LN2.



Ansonsten kann sicherlich auch noch jemand wie TrueMonkey seine Meinung dazu sagen oder du fragst ihn selber


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich hatte den CPU hier zum Benchen schon auf 5,6 Ghz, dies würde ich ganz gerne als 24/7 nutzen. Der Vcore ist auch völlig ok. Stabil scheint er auch dabei zu sein, daher benötige ich dazu nur noch die passende Kühlung, das das Gerät mir ansonsten vollkommen zuw ram wird.


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

5,6GHz aber sicher nicht mit 1,3V?
Mehr als 1,4V (ich persönlich würde sogar nur bis max. 1,35V gehen) würde ich keiner CPU 24/7 zumuten. Realistisch sind damit bei deinem Exemplar wohl die 5GHz game-stable, sofern du mit den 4,7@1,305V nicht übertrieben hast. Mit einer WaKü erreicht man evtl. auch 5,2GHz@1,4V game-stable, für alles weitere muss die dicke Spannungskeule herhalten. 5,5GHz erfordern gamestable schon 1,5V oder gar noch mehr, definitiv aber zuviel um die CPU 24/7 damit laufen zu lassen. Problematisch sind da nicht in erster Linie die Temperaturen, sondern viel eher Lastschwankungen und damit auftretende Spannungsspitzen, die bei einer solch hohen Kernspannung nach und nach deine CPU grillen.

Aber anders gefragt: Wozu braucht man 5,6GHz im 24/7 Betrieb? Mir wäre das orbitant gestiegene Ausfallrisiko die paar Sekunden in der ein Video schneller fertig gerendert ist nicht wert. Falls du damit vorhast Crowd-Computing zu machen (F@H, Boinc etc.) bedeuten solche Taktraten und Spannungen im 24/7 100% Last Betrieb den sicheren Tod der Hardware in wenigen Wochen.


Aber was anderes, was mich irritiert: Du schreibst, dass deine Temperaturen mit deinen aktuell eingestellten 4,7GHZ@1,305V im Dauerlastbetrieb nach einigen Stunden deine Schmerzgrenze überschreiten.
Für mich sieht das so aus, als hätte dein System ein Frischluftproblem. Langsam steigenden Temperaturen kann man meist mit einer besseren Gehäusebelüftung entgegentreten.
Normalerweise sollte ein D14 in der Lage sein solche Settings mehr oder weniger problemlos zu kühlen.


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Frischluft sollte der Tower genug bekommen, die Grakas haben ja auch kein problem

Die 5,6 Ghz hatte ich bisher bei 1,46 VCore. Weiter optimiert habe ich nicht, da die Temps zu hoch steigen. Meine Grenze liegt ganz klar bei 1,4.
Die 70° sind eigendlich recht schnell erreicht und was ich mti mehreren Stunden meinte. Ich würde keine mehreren Stunden prime auf 100% laufen lassen, da die temps zu hoch gehen.

Mit Cinema4D kann ich bei den Temps auch nicht immer ganz so lange arbeiten wie ich s gerne hätte. Eine Sichere kühlung ist mir da lieber als 70 und mehr °.

Bei 1,5 oder gar mehr VCore hatte ich die CPU noch nicht. Sie nutze ich eigendlich mehr zum arbeiten als zum spielen. Dies tut hier aber auch nichts zu Sache.

Wenn ichs nur bis 5,2 Ghz schaffe wäre das auch kein Problem. Da die Geräte nur immer wärmer werden( Vorallem bei SLI ) möchte ich in naher Zukunft auf Wakü umsteigen. SO mein Gedanke bisher. Nun habe ich den CPu aufgerüstet und merke schon mit dem Nocuta bringt mich da nichts. Die Temps werden einfach zu hoch. 

Mein Wusch, bzw was ich von der Wakü wünsche nocheinmal kurz gelistet:

Vorerst den CPU
Später den CPU + 3 kommende Grakas (werden wohl im sommer kommen von Nvidida mit den Monster CUDA Prozessoren)

Der CPU sollte da unter Volllast incl. Grakas nicht über 50° kommen. Die Lautsärke spielt bei mir eher keine Rolle.
Die Optik soll natürlich auch stimmen und scheint edler als bei einer Lukü.

WO ist denn nun genau das Problem? Ist eine Wakü nicht in der Lage dies zu halten? Was sollte ich mir dann anschaffen?
700 waren erst als maximum angesiedelt. Optik soll auch stimmen, dann laut eurer Empfehlung auf nen größeren Radi auf 1000. Und nun kommen die Beiträge das ich zu hohe Anforderungen habe.

Dann erklärt doch bitte, wozu ist eine gute Wakü in stande und was wäre bitte noch besser, was für mich möglich wäre.

Lieben Dank


----------



## Malkolm (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Bei 5,2GHz@1,4V beträgt der Unterschied zwischen CPU-Temp und Wasser-Temp erfahrungsgemäß 25-30K.
Für die angestrebten 50°C CPU-Temp  bedeutet das eine maximale Wassertemp von 20-25°C. Angenommen du schaffst es auch im Hochsommer deine Zimmertemp auf ~16°C zu halten, so ist das Ziel mit entsprechender Radifläche schon zu erreichen, ansonsten landet man eben bei entsprechend höheren Temperaturen (bspw. 25°C Zimmertemp -> ~60°C CPU-Temp)

Rechnet man mit zusätzlichen 3x300W durch die GPUs würde ich zwei 1080er empfehlen.

Aber nocheinmal: Das hauptsächliche Leistungsmerkmal ist es, dass das Ganze leise geschehen kann. Eine wesentlich bessere Übertaktbarkeit erreichst du durch eine WaKü nicht.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Das Problem ist das du ab einer gewissen Spannung die Hitze nicht schnell genug weg bekommst, da gibts auch bei Wakü Grenzen denn die Physik kann nix beeinflussen.
Ob das machbar ist, mit deiner übertakteten CPU, kann dir wohl nur einer sagen der den Prozi hat und ne Wakü.
Bessere Temps als bei ner Lukü solltest du hinbekommen grad wenn nur die CPU gekühlt wird, da du ja viel mehr Kühlfläche hast als bei ner Lukü durch den großen Radi, wobei man wieder nicht sagen kann was die zukünftigen Grakas an Hitze bringen denn dadurch wird die Wassertemp wieder steigen und somit auch die Temp der CPU und dann könnts wieder nicht reichen. 
Wenn ich überleg das mein Q6600 und 2 GTX460 übertaktet 580Watt ziehen, wovon ja bekanntermaßen ein sehr großer Teil in Hitze umgewandelt wird, wirst du wohl die 1000Watt locker überschreiten. 
Überleg mal wieviel Hitze das ist.
Du könntest auch erstmal nur einen großen Radi nehmen und dann wenn die Grakas eingebunden werden Testen wie es aussieht und eventuell dann nochmal nen 2ten holen wenns nicht reicht.


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ok,

wenn ich also bei 4,7@1,3V bleibe und später 3 GPUS dazu nehme (im sommer ca 20° im zimmer) würde 1 Mora 3 also reichen? Bei annehmbaren Temperaturen?

Denke eine eindeutige Leistungssteigerung der Wakü sollte ich zur Luft doch merken?

Mit dem bleibe ich also bei meinen 24/7 und kann im idle bei meinem CPU auf xx° kommen? xx bitte ersetzen 

Mir ist esc schon wichtig, das meine Geräte kühl bleiben, gerade im sommer, sonst nützt eine kleine Heizung und Klima in einem Raum nichts...


----------



## mmayr (1. März 2012)

Tut mir leid, das wird so nicht klappen!
Ich hab einen 2600K und eine GTX 480 bei 720er Radifläche! Die CPU auf 4,5 GHz mit 1.301V (weniger geht leider nicht) geht da schon gegen 60 Grad! Da wirst du mit 3 Grakas im Kreislauf niemals die angepeilten 50 Grad für die CPU schaffen! Auch mit 3 Moras nicht! Die Delta K bei deinem OC beträgt nicht 25 -30 Grad, sondern mehr als 40! Wollen wir Wetten?


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

@mmayr

Das halte ich jetzt mal für ein Gerücht, da ist Deine Wakü ja schlechter als nen Luftkühler...

@ Thread

Also wäre es kein Problem später an die andere Seite den gehäsues noch einen Mora zu befästigen? Da brauch ich dann keine bessere Pumpe o.ä?

LG


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Nix gerücht die Frage ist dabei auch wie schnell seine Lüfter laufen

Meine Wassertemp steigt unter Vollast auf 45-50° und das mit 2xMora2 Warum siehst du unten im Bild denn ich habe 0 Lüfter drann.

Ich habe EK-Suprem + 2x GTX460 Fullcoverkühler + 2 Mora2 und betreibe dies mit einer Standart Eheim1046 eine der leistungsschwächsten Pumpen also sollte die Aquastream die zu einen der Stärksten gehört locker reichen.

Ich habe beide Moras an mein Gehäuse geschraubt aber ich würde es an deiner stelle mit Füßen machen das erleichter einiges



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich sage ja, wenn die Lüfter auf voller LEistung laufen, dann ahbe ich kein problem damit.

Würde dann wohl erstmal 1 Mora3 holen und später noch einen zweiten?

Denke das reicht an kühlleistung für 3gpus und 1 cpu.

Ansonsten wären für mich auch 2 einzelne systeme machbar? 1 sys für die GPUs und 1 sys für den CPU? Also jeweils 1 mora 3 set?

Oder ist es kombiniert doch besser?


übrigends, geiles PIC 

Nur der Tower ist im Gegensatz zu meinem echt klein^^


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Kannst du machen wie du willst, wobei 2 Systeme den Mehrpreis nicht Wert sind. 
Vorallem bekommst dann für den Preis der zusätzlichen Pumpe und AGB wieder fast nen Mora der dann mehr bringt
Dein System ist sehr selten grad mit den 3 Highend GPUs darum wirst du wohl selber rausfinden müssen ob das dann reicht oder nicht.


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter

Wies ollte ich diesen Warenkorb dann abändern?

Gibt es gute Lüfter in der größe mit roten LED´s ? Würde dann auch optisch passen.

Die Halterung gibts auch in mehreren Variationen? 4 Pinner wären mir lieber als 2 große Elemente. Gibt es da was? habe sowas mal auf Youtube gesehen.


----------



## mmayr (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



Soldat0815 schrieb:


> Nix gerücht die Frage ist dabei auch wie schnell seine Lüfter laufen
> 
> Meine Wassertemp steigt unter Vollast auf 45-50° und das mit 2xMora2 Warum siehst du unten im Bild denn ich habe 0 Lüfter drann.
> 
> ...



50° Wasser? Welche Temperatur hat dann deine CPU bzw. die Grakas?

@Pexies:
Schau dir mal die Previews und Roundups von aktuellen Wasserkühlern an! Da ist ein Temperaturunterschied bei OC von 25 - 30K zwischen Wasser und den Cores keine Seltenheit. Dann bedenke, dass die Wassertemperatur immer über Raumtemperatur sein wird --> Wasser hat bei dir MINDESTENS 25 - 30 Grad --> Und schwupps, haben wir wieder meine Werte!

Unter Furmark und Prime wird mein Wasser bei maximaler Drehzahl der Lüfter nicht über 30° - 32°! Minimale Lüfterdrehzahl können schon an die 40° bewirken.
Als CPU-Kühler verwende ich den HK3 und hatte vorher den EK Supreme Plexi. Werte unterscheiden sich bei beiden kaum. WLP ist das Liquidmetall, welches auch gute Werte erziehlt. Die Graka wird von einem AquagraFX gekühlt, Pumpe ist eine XT Ultra. Wie du siehst, keine schlechten Komponenten!


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

4Pinner?
Lüfter mit Leds sind meist eher schlechter da die mehr auf Optik aus sind ebenso gibts bei den 180ern zu wenig auswahl ich würde eher den mit 120er oder 140er nehmen.


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Also kein Mora3 ?

Am liebsten hätte ich ja 4x 200er, die in dem SUperflower SF-2000r schon verbaut sind. Die Frage taugen die für eine Wakü was? Gibt es einen guten Radi dafür?
Silent sind die schon, würde ich jetzt sagen^^

@mmayr

Auf Meinen Fall schließt Du eine Wakü dann quasi aus, bzw sagst die Wäre schlechter als meine Lukü? ^^
Das muss ich nicht verstehen xD


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich glaube du hast mmayr nicht wirklich verstanden.

Ich habe den ganzen Thread gelesen. Du erwartest dir von einer Wasserkuehlung eine Wunderleistung.
Was einfach nicht funktionieren wird.
Desweiteren willst du auf biegen und brechen deine CPU mit 1,4V oder mehr im Dauerbetrieb quaelen.
Wenn du schon riskierst eine 500€+ CPU zu grillen, dann gib ihr wenigstens eine reelle Chance.
Ich wuerde dir dir Airplex Gigant Serie empfehlen, wenn diese bis zu deinem Wunschtermin nicht verfuegbar, ein zusammengestelltes Airplex Modularity System. Oder gleich einen Durchlaufkuehler , wobei die auch nicht wirklich fuer einen 24/7 Betrieb empfohlen werden.
Aber das eins der realistischeren Systeme fuer dein Vorhaben.

Viel Spass bei deinem Vorhaben 

Kleiner Tipp: beschaeftige dich etwas ausgiebiger mit dieser Materie bevor du einen Haufen Geld in den Sand setzt, ausser dir ist das Geld egal ;D
http://www.aquatuning.de/advanced_search_result.php?keywords=durchlaufk%FChler&


----------



## Pexies (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

FInde kein Datum, wann diese Gigant Serie kommen soll.

Sind diese Chiller wirklich so unglaublich Laut?
Welchen würde ich benötigen? den H500?

Es wir empfohlen Ihn in einen anderen Raum zu stellen.
Das macht mir doch Sorgen^^


----------



## Uter (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Chiller sind m.M.n. nicht alltagstauglich.
Ein Radi für 4 200er Lüfter wär der Supernova, dieser ist (neben dem 140er Mora) aktuell der stärkste Radi am Markt. Trotzdem bin auch ich der Meinung, dass du dir nochmal überlegen solltest was du willst. Der Hauptvorteil einer Wakü ist nunmal die potentiell niedrigere Lautstärke. Wesentlich besser übertakten kann man dank einer Wakü nicht, man kann aber sehr leise übertakten.

Zu den Gigant:
Von P/L werden sie nie auch nur ansatzweise sinnvoll sein. Es werden Sammlerstücke und Designobjekte sein.


----------



## Soldat0815 (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



mmayr schrieb:


> 50° Wasser? Welche Temperatur hat dann deine CPU bzw. die Grakas?



Hab mal bissl laufen lassen erstmal "vorgeglüht" mit übertakteten Grakas  und dann nach 15min bei 52° wieder auf den Takt/Volt wie ich sie  benutze gestellt, jetzt nach ner weiteren Stunde hab ich immernoch 52°  und die Temps im Bild. 
Wassertemp hab ich nur nen Inlinesensor mit digitaler Anzeige ein Aquaero soll irgendwann folgen.
Raumtemp sind 22°.
Aber das ist jetzt eh die Extremvariante die so nie auftritt wenn nur die Grakas laufen hab ich eher so 40-45°.
Bin mal gespannt wie es im Sommer ausschaut da wird eventuell ein dritter Mora folgen wenns nicht reicht 

@Pexies
Doch ich meine trotzdem einen Mora3 aber eben die Versionen wo man 120mm oder 140mm Lüfter drannbauen kann.
Bis jetzt ist nur bekannt das sie kommen aber nicht wann.

@Verminaard
Oh ja der Gigant 
Der wäre natürlich super aber leider weiß bis jetzt noch keiner ab wann  man die bestellen kann und was die verschiedenen Varianten kosten, will  auch einen haben aber dann wohl eher die kleinere Variante 
Die Airplex Modularity sind einfach zu teuer da bekommt man für einen  360er ja schon den großen Mora3 und der 360er ist sicher nicht besser.
Der Durchlaufkühler ist wohl auch nicht wirklich gut da bekommt er für  einen Durchlauferhitzer der für sein System reicht 4 Mora3 und hat keine  700Watt zusätzlichen Stromverbrauch.

@Uter
Ich denk aber trotzdem das er mit Wakü bessere Temps hat da die 3Grakas mit der CPU doch sehr heitzen und das Gehäuse aufheizen.
Ob und wieviel er dann noch übertakten kann wird wohl keiner 100% sagen können


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

@ Uter, gar nicht mitbekommen das du Mod bist, grats 

@ Soldat: der Gigant kommt ins Haus, frueher oder spaeter. Erstmal Wohnzimmer umbauen und schauen wieviel Geld ueber bleibt.
Der Durchlaufkuehler war nicht wirklich ernst gemeint, aber ich glaub auch irgendwie nicht, das es der TE so wirklich ernst meint.


----------



## Pexies (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich meine es nicht ernst?

Wieos denn nun das? Ich habe von der Materie Kühlung nicht viel Ahnung, der Luftkühler wurde mir hier auch empfohlen, allerdings kann ich ja nicht Ahnen das die Kühlleistung so gering ist. Zumindestens für diesen prozi.

Wann kommt denn ca. diese Giant Serie? Ist das bekannt? Ein halbes jahr wollte ich damit nicht warten.
Das es ein Scherz von Dir war mit dem CHiller kann ich kaum wissen. Habe nur bishe gesehen in Toplisten, das hochgetaktete Prozis oft mit einem Chiller gekühlt werden.

Über Chiller hatte ich mir nie Gedanken gemacht und mich somit auch kein Stück damit beschäftigt.
Über Waküs habe ich mir auch schon eine Menge durchgelesen.

Diese sollten laut testberichten um einiges besser Kühlen als ein Lukü.

4 H100 kostet mich 400€, dann kann man doch 1 System für 700€ verlangen, das die gleiche Kühlleistung erbringt, die ich mir wünsche.

Ein H100 Kühlt laut tests schon um einiges besser als der Nocuta NH-D14.


Wenn ich hier solche Dinge gesagt bekomme wie CHiller bla bla bla möglichkeit. Dann suche ich etwas heraus auf eure e mpfehlung. Ironie kann man hier sehr schlecht unterscheiden! Würdest es wohl selbst nicht gut finden verarscht zu werden, oder?

Ist nun eine Wakü die später aufgerüstet wird Sinnvoll, oder soll ich auf die Giant warten(Datum) ?
Bleiben mir andere möglichkeiten für einen 24/7 Betrieb?

Der Rechner läuft ca. 8 Stunden am Tag, falls es von Bedeutung ist.


----------



## Malkolm (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Eine Wasserkühlung ist schon "besser" als eine Luftkühlung. Natürlich bekommt man damit auch geringere Temperaturen als es derzeit dein Noctua schafft, aber du überschätzt glaube ich die Wirkung von geringeren Temperaturen.
Eine entsprechend dimensionierte WaKü wird die Temperaturen um grob 10K gegenüber dem Noctua senken können bei gleicher Belastung, je nach vorheriger Belüftungssituation auch etwas mehr oder weniger.

Aber nochmal: Diese 10K bedeuten nicht, dass du plötzlichen Übertaktungsrekorde damit brechen kannst. Dafür sind Methoden gedacht, die die CPU auch unter Raumtemp kühlen können, also (Chiller,) DIce und LN2.
Ansonsten ist es der CPU relativ egal, ob sie bei 65°C oder 55°C läuft.

Wenn es dir wirklich nur um Temperaturen geht, dann reicht selbst mit 3 zusätzlichen GPUs ein kleiner MoRa aus. Kannst ja irgendwelche 3000rpm-Orkane dranhängen. Der eigentliche Sinn von solchen riesigen Radis ist aber eigentlich eine ausreichende Kühlleistung mit nur einem geringen Luftzug (und damit kaum/nicht hörbar) zu ermöglichen. Den Airplex Gigant kannst du im Zweifel sogar komplett passiv betreiben.


Eine Interessensfrage: Welche 3 GPUs hast du denn noch vor dazuzubauen und was willst du damit machen? Wenn es dir um die Computing-Power geht, wäre eventuell eine Workstation-GPU wie die Nvidia Quadro (4000) die bessere Wahl.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Wie gesagt du kannst dir erstmal einen Mora kaufen und wenn du dann mal die Grakas hast wirst du schon sehen was bei rauskommt und dementsprechend aufrüsten.

Beim Gigant wirst dich wohl direkt an Aquacomputer wenden müssen und nachfragen eventuell steht schon ein Termin fest.


----------



## mmayr (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Nur um zu zeigen, dass ich keinen Blödsinn rede! Hier gehts um einen 2600K mit 4,5 GHZ unter 1,4 Volt!
Das entspricht fast 1 zu 1 den Werten, die ich mit meiner Wasserkühlung erreiche:

Test: Hardwaremax Wasserkühler-Roundup 2011 - Testergebnisse - hardwaremax.net

Man bedenke auch, dass CPU Temperatursensoren auf nur einen Messpunkt, nämlich der Temperatur zur Notabschaltung, geeicht sind. Deshalb sind die Temperaturen meist ziemlich ungenau, je kühler die Cores sind. Da können 10K Abweichung bei identischen Komponenten schon möglich sein!

Lediglich zum Vergleichen der Kühlfähigkeit von Kühlern sind die Ergebnisse verwendbar, weil eine Tendenz schon abgelesen werden kann. Von absoluten Werten sind die angezeigten Temperaturen jedoch meilenweit entfernt. 
Nur so zum Vergleich: Habe in meinem Kühlkreislauf 2 Temperatursensoren. Deren Werte unterscheiden sich trotz Kalibrierung auf EINEN Exakten Wert eklatant. Nur mit viel Mühe, Nachmessen vieler einzelner Temperaturen und anpassen der Temperaturkurve konnte ich die Werte einigermaßen eichen, sodass ich jetzt zumindest nachvollziehbare Wassertemperaturen angezeigt bekomme!

Wenn deine CPU jetzt mit dem Noctua die Temperatur xy hat, könnens real sogar 10K mehr oder weniger sein! Du verstehst, was ich meine? Ich habe mich selber viel damit beschäftigt, weil ich die schier unglaubichen Traumtemperaturen vieler Forenmitglieder nicht mal annäherungsweise erreichen konnte. Habe mit die teuersten Kühler, Wärmeleitmittel usw. gekauft, die Verbesserungen lagen jedoch im 2K Bereich. 
Genauso unrealistisch finde ich die Werte meines Vorposters, der bei 50° Wasser nur 61° Coretemperaturen hat. Das ist physikalisch schon gar nicht möglich! So gesehen dürfte ein Auto im Winter bei -20° niemals die Betriebstemperatur erreichen und im Sommer bei 30° komplett überhitzen!

Noch ein Vergleich: 5 neue CPU Wasserkuehler im Test (6/2011) - AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking


----------



## Pexies (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Ich hätte aber trotzdem gerne zu dem Radi die passenden Lüfter zu meinem Gehäuse. Kennt jemand die evtl.? Wie kann ich rausfinden, ob ich diese auch noch nachbestellen kann??

Bzw. ob es die in 180er gibt?

In 120er gibt es diese auf jeden Fall, allerdings bin ich mir da unschlüssig was rentabler ist?!?
Leise sind die Lüfte rund der Durchstrom ist nicht gerade wenig.

So vom Gefühl her.

Also ein Mora3 wirds jetzt für die Only CPU Kühlung und später für grakas noch zusätzlich nen Giant anschließen? Denke bis Mitte des Jahres werden diese doch verfügbar sein?
Oder sind die gar nur in Planung?

Ein Chiller ist somit totaler Unsinn, weil? Bitte kur um aufklärung, welche Nachteile sich ergeben? Vorteil ist ja klar die Kühlleistung auf bis zu 4°^^
Wie ist da die Lautstärke?

Würde den CPU auch im 24/7 auf 4,7Ghz laufen lassen. Der Vcore ist dabei ja vollkommen okay.

Also MORA3 in den Warenkorb mit welchen Halteurngen für ans Gehäsue? Würds ja schrauben.

LG


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

@mmayr
Meine CPU bekommt das kälteste Wasser ab und zwar ist der direkt nach den 2 Moras, vorher wars anders und da hatte er schon einpaar Grad mehr und mit einem aktiven Mora niedriger und der unterschied von Wasser zur CPU ca.20-25° was wieder gepasst hat und ich habe CPU oder Tempmesser nicht verändert. 
Ich denke das das Wasser was in die CPU läuft einiges Kühler ist als die 50° und so langsam wie mein Wasser durchläuft hab ich sicher sehr große Tempunterschiede.
Ich will mir ja mal nen AE holen mit mehreren Tempsensoren ums zu sehen.
Aber egal es läuft stabil und das reicht mir solang die CPU nicht runtertaktet oder abschaltet ist alles im grünen Bereich wobei die CPU ja eh nichtmehr viel Wert ist also wenn sie abraucht auch egal.
Hier geht es aber nicht um meine Kühlung also wenn dann kömma noch per PN schreiben wenn du willst.

@Pexies
Ob du die Lüfter deines Gehäuses nachbestellen kannst findest du raus wenn du nach der Bezeichnung schaust und guckst ob die jemand verkauft oder du schreibst den Hersteller deines Gehäuse an ob der dir welche Verkauft.
Zum Gigant nochmal schraib Aquacomputer direkt an nurdie werden dir einen Termin nennen können ab wann der Gigant bestell-/lieferbar ist.

Chiller ist deswegen unsinn weils teuer, laut und ein riesen Stromfresser ist. Für das Geld bekommst du dann 4Moras und solltest damit Kühlungsmäßig genug Leistung haben.

Halterung würd ich das nehmen wenn du eh auf Optik achtest.
9x120 oder 4x180mm Lüfter
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 Wand/Case Halterung Watercool MO-RA3 Wand/Case Halterung 38220
9x1400mm Lüfter
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 420 Wand/Case-Halterung Watercool MO-RA3 420 Wand/Case-Halterung 38170
Aquatuning - Der Wasserkhlung Vollsortimenter - Watercool MO-RA3 Wand/Case Halterung Watercool MO-RA3 Wand/Case Halterung 38220


----------



## Uter (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

@ Soldat0815:
Klar werden die Temps besser, aber eine 1000€ Wakü rentiert sich m.M.n. nicht. Wenn man bereit ist schnelle Lüfter zu nutzen, dann sollte z.B. auch ein Nova reichen. Ein Supernova wär vermutlich aber besser.

@ Verminaard:
Danke, bin ich auch noch nicht lang. 

@ Malkolm:
Passiv kann man bei einem solchen System vergessen. Die Gigant sind leider nicht gerade sehr gut auf Passivbetrieb ausgelegt. Abgesehen von den Radis sind entsprechende Nt auch alles andere als leise.

@ mmayr:
Die genannten Werte sind, je nach TDP, im Rahmen der Messgenauigkeit realistisch. 

@ Pexies:
Ein Chiller verbraucht viel Strom, ist laut, teuer und wenn du unter Raumtemp willst hast du die Kondenswasserproblematik.


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Aber selbst 120mm Lüfter mit 1500U/min sind um einiges leiser als 3 GTX580 oder GTX6XX mit Referenzkühler unter vollast, von daher wirds so oder so einiges leiser.


----------



## mmayr (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

@Sodlat0815

Ich wollte keinesfalls deine WAKÜ schlecht machen! Sorry, wenn das so rüberkam! In einem "eingeschwungenen" Wasserkreislauf unterscheiden sich die Temperaturen jedoch nicht mehr als 2K, ganz egal, wo ich messe!

Viel mehr wollte ich dem TE klarmachen, dass seine 50° unter Luftkühlung unter Umständen nicht der absoluten Temperatur entsprechen. Die könnte genausogut mehr betragen! 
Mir gehts hier darum, dass der TE einen Haufen Geld ausgeben will und sein angepeiltes Ergebnis eher nicht erreichen kann. Auch wenn er 7 Mora3 verwendet, können diese das Wasser nicht unter Raumtemperatur kühlen! Die Delta K zwischen Wasser und CPU kann er auch nicht umgehen. Die Enttäuschung ist vorprogrammiert!

Wenn dann auch noch 3 GTX6xx mitgekühlt werden sollen, klappt das noch weniger! 

Apropo Pumpe: Habe selber eine XT Ultra! Meine Schnellkupplungen reichen aus, diese gewaltig auszubremsen. Er sollte sich mal eine Laing überlegen. Die sind um einiges stärker!

@Uter
Wie du richtig sagst: ... im Rahmen der Mess(un)genauigkeit. 
Diese Sensoren sind NICHT dazu da, absolute Werte anzuzeigen! Sie dienen lediglich der Notabschaltung. Das passiert bei, keine Ahnung, 90°? Um diese Temperatur herum wären die Messergebnisse annähernd realistisch!


Egal, wie schnell die Lüfter drehen, unter Raumtemp kommst du nicht! Nicht einmal Raumtemperatur wirst du erreichen. Eher wird sich das Ganze 3-5K drüber einpendeln!


----------



## Soldat0815 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Hey, du kannst meine Wakü garnicht schlecht machen denn dafür ist sie viel zu gut und leise, hab es auch nicht so aufgefasst.



Pexies schrieb:


> Aktuell  ist der CPU mit dem Nocuta bei 50° (1-2% Auslastung) Bei 70 Schalte ich  Ihn ab, somit sind 5 STunden prime o.ä. nicht möglich. Daher verspreche  ich mri von einer Wakü mehr!
> Den  CPU auf 5,5 Ghz in 24/7 kann ich mir gut vorstellen. Einzige was da  blockiert ist die Kühlleistung, diese sollte doch bedeutend besser sein,  als beim NH-D14


 
Und diese Temps wird er sicher unterbieten, grad die 70° sollten kein Prob sein denn die sind ja nicht das maximum da schaltet er nur ab wahrscheinlich sind 75-80° drinnen.
Ich denke er wird mit Wakü bei 60-65° unter Vollast sein was ja auch ok ist.(weiß jetzt auch nicht wieviel Hitze die dinger Produzieren die Sockel 1366 CPUs haben ja übertaktet richtig eingeheizt da waren glaub 70° schon drinnen selbst mit Wakü)

Wenn die 3 Grakas kommen sieht es anders aus, da wird er hallt je nach bedarf nachrüssten müssen mind. ein 2ten Mora oder sogar zwei oder gleich nen Gigant der wohl die bessere Wahl wäre aber da muss er halt mit 300-400€ für den "kleinen" Gigant rechnen und glaub 500€ für den großen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*



mmayr schrieb:


> Das passiert bei, keine Ahnung, 90°? Um diese Temperatur herum wären die Messergebnisse annähernd realistisch!



Coretemp setzt i.d.R. eine Tjunc Max von 100 °C an und rechnet anhand derer runter. (in den Registern steht sowieso nur "XY Grad unter Abschalttemperatur", wobei weit unterhalb derer noch Fehler in der Spreizung hinzu kommen)


----------



## Pexies (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Hallo nochmal,

habe mir ein Paar Gedanken gemacht. Nächsten Monat kommt die GTX 680 ins Haus.
Wie sieht es aus, wenn ich nun ersteinmal eine Wakü für den CPU hohle? Womit muss ich rechnen?
Später kann ich ja dann noch einen Radi hohlen für die Grakas? 2 Stück sollten es werden.

Der CPU sollte recht kühl bleiben, dies ist das vorerste Ziel. 
Für später aber bitte erweiterbar. Zuerst kommen die Grakas mit Lukü und wechseln, wenn wieder Geld drinnen ist nach Wakü.

Bin nun einwneig scharf auf diese Steuerung: MountainMods.com-Fans & Related-Fan Controllers-Lamptron FCT Touch Fan Controller - Black

Oder doch lieber die Für Pumpe und Fans?

Bitte um bearbeitung bzw ermpfehlung eines Warenkorbs. 

Danke!


----------



## <BaSh> (13. März 2012)

Dann nimm doch einen Nova oder MoRa3.
Als Steuerung würde ich ein Aquaero nehmen


----------



## Pexies (13. März 2012)

*AW: Wakü für i7 3930K*

Also sollte ich lieber mit Wakü anschaffung warten?

Meiner erste GTX 680 bekomme ich so von zotac, die zweite müsste ich bezahlen. Das heißt es bleibt nur wneig geld für ne Wakü vorerst übrig. Dachte erst den CPOU kühlen zu können, mit einer billigeren.

Und später noch aufrüsten für die grakas...

Alles auf einmal macht mein Geldbeutel nicht mit, bzw. sonst werd ich von dem weiblichen geschlecht gekillt^^


----------

